# will a corsair h100i fit on a Corsair 400R case



## Drajai (Sep 9, 2014)

this is my config

Processor;- AMD FX 8350
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 
RAM;-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB x 2 
HD;-Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250gb, WD Blue 1 TB ,seagate 3TB
GPU;-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 DC2OC 
Power supply:-Corsair TX650 
case:- Corsair 400r

will a corsair h100i cpu cooler fit on my Corsair 400R case?
while searching google i found some pplz saying it wont fit D:
Please help me!!


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes it will fit.Don't worry.


----------



## vkl (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't open multiple threads for same query and please post in proper section.


----------

